# UltraFire Cree C2



## ernsanada (Feb 23, 2007)

*UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 and UltraFire Cree C2 Q5*

I just got the Ultrafire Cree C2 from Quality China Goods, http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ultrafirereg-cree-glass-lens-regulated-p-541.html

Costs $31.97 with shipping.

Shipping took 10 days from Shenzhen, China to So Cal.

Machining is good. Finish is good.

Reverse clickie switch.

Glass lens.

Very white beam. Has good sidespill.






























































I needed to use a magnet to make contact. 






Left to right, Ultrafire Cree C2, Lumapower M1 Cree, Fenix L1P, Mini Mag Ican.






Left, Ultrafire Cree C2. Right, Lumapower M1 Cree






Ultrafire Cree C2 @ 90"






Lumapower M1 Cree @ 90"






Ultrafire Cree C2 @ 90" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower M1 Cree @ 90" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Ultrafire Cree C2. Right, Lumapower M1 Cree @ 90" 






Left, Ultrafire Cree C2. Right, Lumapower M1 Cree @ 90" Stepped down exposure.






-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Both lights are using freshly charged Protected 18650 Rechargeable Batteries.

The Lumapower M1 Cree is using an OP Reflector.

Looks like the Lumapower M1 Cree edges out the Ultrafire Cree C2 by a small margin in throw.

I wish the Ultrafire Cree C2 had type III finish.

Not a bad light for the price of $31.97.


----------



## THE_dAY (Feb 23, 2007)

great review! thanks!


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 23, 2007)

The Protected 18650 Rechargeable Batteries I tried fit tight but I am able to shake out the batteries.


----------



## Chao (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow! another thrower, thanks for the nice pics :goodjob:


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 23, 2007)

Chao said:


> Wow! another thrower, thanks for the nice pics :goodjob:



Another thrower for the price of $31.97!


----------



## x2x3x2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice review.
Does this mean that the standard AW protected 18650 cant be used in this light due to the positive contact design?

They should have mentioned this inthe product description 
So the option are to add a magnet to the +ve end of teh battery or a solder blob onto the +ve contact of the PCB?


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 23, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> Nice review.
> Does this mean that the standard AW protected 18650 cant be used in this light due to the positive contact design?
> 
> They should have mentioned this inthe product description
> So the option are to add a magnet to the +ve end of teh battery or a solder blob onto the +ve contact of the PCB?



The AW Protected 18650 can be used but like you said the magnet or solder blob the +ve contact of the PCB is needed. The AW Protected 18650's I have fit tight but they go in but I have to shake the light to get out the battery.


----------



## jsr (Feb 23, 2007)

ersanada - Can you measure the ID of the C2's battery tube? I really like the light, but am concerned my protected 18650s won't fit. My 18650s are tight in my Huntlight FT-01...so tight that I cannot shake them out, I have to push them out from one end. Are your 18650s tight in your Huntlight FT-01?

Can you also measure the current draw from the battery in both the UF Cree C2 and LP Cree M1?

I'd advise against placing the magnet at the positive end of the battery as it's so close to the driver that it can affect the magnetic field of the driver (both buck and boost circuits have inductor coils that can change their resistance and magnetic fields due to the addition of another magnetic field). If it's a simple linear regulator, it may or may not affect it depending on the linear regulator's design.

I'm surprised it's so close to the M1 Cree. I think it's driven at a much lower current than either the M1 Cree or FT-01 Cree. I recall QCG saying they measured about 500-700mA only depending on the source, and an 18650 was on the lower end of the current.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Feb 23, 2007)

I too had problems with the tight fit of protected 18650 cells in my FT-01.

Simple solution i did was take off the plastic wrapping around the battery and it will fit in and drop out smoothly.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 23, 2007)

AW's Protected 18650, Blue color.

Front of battery, 7.19

Middle of battery, 7.13

End of battery, 7.21


Inside diameter of battery tube, 7.20

Measured with a Dial Caliper.



Current draw, I might be able to check tomorrow. I have to go to sleep, work tomorrow, my Monday. I wake up at 3:50 AM.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 24, 2007)

Note on the left where the battery tube scrapes some of the battery cover off.

Note the anodize on the right side.


----------



## jclarksnakes (Feb 24, 2007)

I got mine today. As ernsanada's PICs show this is a very handsome light. The fit and finish is nice but of course it is not HAIII. It works great with one of AW's older protected 17/670 cells. No magnets required. Overall output (using very primitive ceiling bounce test) is more than my Fenix P1D-CE using a rechargeable cell and less than my Lumapower D Mini also using a rechargeable cell. No rings in the beam which is a pleasant surprise. It is less of a thrower than the D-Mini but should be an excellent user light with a nice large clean spillbeam. Hopefully the run time will be over 2 hours using the 17/670 cell. For the money this is an excellent light. 
JC


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 24, 2007)

jsr said:


> ersanada - Can you measure the ID of the C2's battery tube? I really like the light, but am concerned my protected 18650s won't fit. My 18650s are tight in my Huntlight FT-01...so tight that I cannot shake them out, I have to push them out from one end. Are your 18650s tight in your Huntlight FT-01?
> 
> Can you also measure the current draw from the battery in both the UF Cree C2 and LP Cree M1?
> 
> ...




Lumapower M1, 3.53V......................Battery Voltage, 4.19V

UltraFire Cree C2, 3.57V...................Battery Voltage, 4.17V


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 25, 2007)

jsr,

What is the best way to put a solder blob on the module? How is the solder going to flow? Note there are 2 hole near the center. Would a pattern of flux help it flow in the pattern you want?











BTW, the module came out very easy. I just used a pick and turned counter clockwise.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 25, 2007)

This is how Lumapower solved the problem of the 18650 batteries not making contact with the module.

These modules are from the DX1. The 5 Watt Luxeon and K2 module.


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it single stage or more than one?


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 25, 2007)

Single stage, reverse clickie.

Cannot tailstand. Rear rubber switch cover protrudes.


----------



## beefy6969 (Feb 26, 2007)

Whats the runtime on 18650 please?!


How would this compare to the U2-styled CREE from DX. Is it brighter? More throw? Longer runtimes? I'd love to see a showdown with these. It would be the battle of the budget 18650's!!:rock:


----------



## jsr (Feb 26, 2007)

ersanada - the two holes are likely vias to connect to the top side of the board. When I apply solder to a positive contact pad, I usually just let the solder flow and fill the pad. If you don't want it to cover the complete pad, you can place some kapton tape around the areas you don't want it to flow to. You could also use a no-flux solder and apply flux carefully on the area of the contact pad you want the solder blob to be, but flux has a tendency to run once heated.

Can you take pics of the C2 disassembled? I'd like to see at what points it comes apart. I'm hesitant to purchase the light right now since it doesn't seem to be very Protected 18650 friendly. I don't want to have the light and have my 18650s not fit. Like beefy6969, I was deciding between the UF C2 and the DX U2-style lights. I really like the looks of the C2, but I won't use it if it can't fit my protected 18650s.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## jsr (Feb 28, 2007)

ersanada - great pics!, thanks! Is there a way you can measure from the glass lens to the top of the LED module and also to the bottom ridge in the head that the LED module sits on? I'm thinking this would be a great host for a Tri-LED setup...the head looks large enough, and would be smaller than the Mag Tri-LED setups, about the same size as SF Tri-LED setups, while being much cheaper than the SF setups. Knowing the length will allow me to search for proper sized optics and reflectors.
Thanks.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 28, 2007)

jsr,

The measurement from the Cree Module to the glass lens is 18mm.







The measurement from the ridge to the lens is 19mm.






The reflector measures 20mm.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 28, 2007)

I think there are 2 reasons the 18650 does not make contact. Note the outer edge has a slight ridge and the solder blob.


----------



## chanamasala (Feb 28, 2007)

jsr said:


> ersanada - great pics!, thanks! Is there a way you can measure from the glass lens to the top of the LED module and also to the bottom ridge in the head that the LED module sits on? I'm thinking this would be a great host for a Tri-LED setup...the head looks large enough, and would be smaller than the Mag Tri-LED setups, about the same size as SF Tri-LED setups, while being much cheaper than the SF setups. Knowing the length will allow me to search for proper sized optics and reflectors.
> Thanks.



I'm thinking the same thing. I got my Fatman driver, heatsink, and my CREEs are in the mail. I have 20mm Fraen optics that I might try and reduce in size to fit; One narrow, medium and wide angled. I see Photonfanatic has 17mm optics for Seoul LEDs that might work better if you go that route.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 28, 2007)

I cleaned the anodize off the back off the battery tube.


----------



## jsr (Mar 1, 2007)

ersanada - damn you're quick! Thanks again for the great pics. When you say the reflector is 20mm deep while the LED module is only 18mm from the glass, is the black portion surrounding emitter recessed 2mm? Just wondering how the reflector could fit between the LED module if the LED module is 18mm (from the metal outter portion, the case) from the lens while the reflector is 20mm.

chanamasala - yeah, I was thinking of either a Tri-Cree or Tri-SSC setup using the Cree or SSC specific reflectors or optics, depending on what fits. Though, I'd still need someone to machine a module to mount the LEDs onto and hold a driver that's sufficient. I guess it's possible to use the stock driver if you wire all 3 in parallel, but that would either underdrive each emitter severely, or pull too much current from the driver and burn it out (3 loads in parallel resulting in much lower load impedance). And this is assuming one can even open the LED module to remove the Cree and access the driver wires.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 1, 2007)

I think I have to add this amount. The reflector you see above the head. That's why I took this picture, the measurements did not make sense to me at the time.


----------



## jsr (Mar 1, 2007)

But the lens sits atop the reflector and the reflector sits against the LED module, so if the reflector was 20mm deep, shouldn't the distance from the LED module to the lens be 20mm? Is it that the distance from the top of the head (underneath the reflector, where the reflector rests) is 18mm, plus the 2mm the reflector sticks out of the head, thus equaling 20mm (depth of the reflector)?

Thanks.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 1, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I think I have to add this amount. The reflector you see above the head. That's why I took this picture, the measurements did not make sense to me at the time.



I measured and it is 2mm.

Now the measurements seem OK.


----------



## jsr (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, I measured my 18650 and got 0.7285in at the widest part. Guess they won't fit in the C2...too bad, it's such an attractive light.

BTW, in the pic with the C2 next to the LP M1, it only looks a tad shorter...doesn't look like the 110mm length listed on QCG's website.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 2, 2007)

jsr said:


> Well, I measured my 18650 and got 0.7285in at the widest part. Guess they won't fit in the C2...too bad, it's such an attractive light.
> 
> BTW, in the pic with the C2 next to the LP M1, it only looks a tad shorter...doesn't look like the 110mm length listed on QCG's website.



Where did you get your 18650's from?


----------



## jsr (Mar 2, 2007)

I got my 18650s from e-lectronics.net. They're very fat!


----------



## javafool (Mar 3, 2007)

I received my SSC power flashlight and 2 of their 2400 mAh rated protected Ultrafire 18650 cells from Dealextreme. They were like $6.02 each, or something in that, and these 18650's do fit well in the UltraFire Cree C2. I added a solder blob to the center pad on the C2 module and I am now all set to go. The current draw at the battery is about 950mA.

I feel the flashlight was still not as advertised, but with the new batteries and the solder blob, I guess you can't ask for much more for the $$$.

Terry


----------



## chanamasala (Mar 3, 2007)

Dealextreme has this for $22.66 shipped now.


----------



## VidPro (Mar 3, 2007)

not to be bugging anyone or anything, but if that magnet slips over to the corner during a drop, your going to have a nasty short.
(this was mentined in the battery forum a few months ago)

and a protected battery scraping off the insulation, could be a disaster.
and hitting that solder blob (on the ring) on the side with the protection connection, or the outer can of the battery is a disaster.

i just mention it, so if you come into the battery forum with a meltdown, you know what possibly caused it 

if you used some solder Wick stuff, and took off a bit of solder on the outer ring, the edge. then test it.

then find the top of a spring and solder it to the middle pad
OR
put a solder daub on the top of the cell
OR
just put a solder daub in the center of the head contact
OR 
add a tiny copper washer there and solder with it on.
OR
just bend a paperclip a bit and solder it there

after putting solder in as any connection, sand or clean off the flux, as the flux is ususaly non-conductive.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 3, 2007)

I got rid of that magnet and used a solder blob. Light works great!


----------



## s13tsilvia (Mar 4, 2007)

would this light be as bright as the Coast led lenser which is also reviewed in this section, as i can spend 80 aussie bucks on a led lenser or 60 bucks on this ultrafire?


----------



## x2x3x2 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have had led lensers before, they are bright but tint isnt that good in the one i got, and the brightness didnt last that long,
my opinion go for the ultrafire dude, n its much less than 60AUD now, 22.66USD shipped from kaidomain.com or dealextreme.com


----------



## cmaylodm (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is an interesting idea... if the reflector and pill were removed, could a D36 sized incandescent lamp assembly fit or be modded to fit the light? Now I can't wait for my C2 to arrive!


----------



## woodrow (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I ordered one from batteryjunction because of it.


----------



## Norm (Mar 7, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I got rid of that magnet and used a solder blob. Light works great!


Make your solder blobs very neat, punch a small piece of kapton tape with a wad punch the size of the blob you require.
Norm


----------



## r0b0r (Mar 11, 2007)

Just ordered mine too


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

I just got back from Hong Kong.

Passed by an open air market.

Look what I saw some guy checking out!







Too bad he only had one, cost $21.00 USD.

He asked me if I was coming back the next day. I told him I was leaving. He was going to bring another C2.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 13, 2007)

The booth had many lights!












I bought the small black light (right) from another booth for $10.00. MXDL that runs on a CR123. The MXDL Module is off centered. Has a glass lens with no o-ring by the lens. Blueish tint beam.


----------



## cmaylodm (Mar 15, 2007)

Man, this C2 is awesome! Beats all of my lights in lux except for my modded maglight incandescent! The spill is larger and brighter than my L5. Assembly was decent, could use some lube on the threads. Protected 18650s are a real tight fit, but not a problem if you don't mind your batteries getting a little scratched up. Tint of the LED was alright, a little on the purple side. There are some dark rings in the beam, but its not noticeable unless you shine it directly at a white wall.

You cannot get a better deal than this!


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 16, 2007)

Can't really tell definitively from the pics: is there a dark "raccoon eye" ring around the hotspot?


----------



## woodrow (Mar 24, 2007)

I just thought I would say, of my 3 cree lights, My C2 is my favorite so far. I do not have a lumapower m1 yet...out of stock...but as for now, it throws the farthest and has the widest sidespill of anything I have. I am sure it would have totally kicked my tl-3's butt in the long distance illumination catagory. I still can't believe it was under $40.00. Thanks again for making me get one!


----------



## jar3ds (Apr 2, 2007)

i really like this light.... anyone figure out how to put a flu pic or something in it... that would be awesome!


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks, Ernsanada. Great review. You sold _me_.

I just ordered one from DXT last night. I have been looking for a "bright" light and think this one is about the best suited for me. I like the single level. Looks like a heck of a light for that kind of money. Little enough money, in fact, that it was worth taking a chance on a vendor I have never used - all the way in Hong Kong! Shipping was $.01. How do they do that?? Didn't realize they were at Battery Junction but I figured I'd give DXT a try.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff H said:


> Thanks, Ernsanada. Great review. You sold _me_.
> 
> I just ordered one from DXT last night. I have been looking for a "bright" light and think this one is about the best suited for me. I like the single level. Looks like a heck of a light for that kind of money. Little enough money, in fact, that it was worth taking a chance on a vendor I have never used - all the way in Hong Kong! Shipping was $.01. How do they do that?? Didn't realize they were at Battery Junction but I figured I'd give DXT a try.



You got a better deal than me. I paid around $32.00.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 5, 2007)

I really like this lights beam even better than my D-mini's with the smooth reflector. The C2 has just as good of throw, but a way bigger sidespill. When I point both lights at a distant object with the lights paralell to the ground, the C2's sidespill starts 3 feet closer to me than the D-mini's. It just makes it easier to navigate in the dark.


----------



## infoseeker (Apr 5, 2007)

s13tsilvia said:


> would this light be as bright as the Coast led lenser which is also reviewed in this section, as i can spend 80 aussie bucks on a led lenser or 60 bucks on this ultrafire?


 
i just got rumored that by this month LED LENSER CREE (if im not mistaken 2 models) will come out

im hoping i will get one sample by MAY (next month)

then i will post some photo and the photo of the light


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 10, 2007)

Type III Hard Anodize version at Kai Domain, http://kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1478

$26.10


----------



## Pumaman (Apr 16, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Type III Hard Anodize version at Kai Domain, http://kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1478
> 
> $26.10


 
would you consider that price shipped a darn good deal? :naughty:


----------



## Pumaman (Apr 16, 2007)

the kai version says input voltage from 3.6-9v. have you tested the brightness diff and runtime on 2x3v and 2x3.6v? think its the same module in yours?
thanks


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 17, 2007)

I had to replace the emitter in mine to get a decent output, double with a new Cree P4 WC. It came with a defective emitter. 
Stefan


----------



## ernsanada (May 3, 2007)

Ultrafire C2 (AW Protected 18650) @ 84"






Ultrafire C2 (AW Protected RCR123) @ 84"






Ultrafire C2 (AW Protected 18650) @ 84" Stepped down exposure.






Ultrafire C2 (AW Protected RCR123) @ 84" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## ernsanada (May 3, 2007)

I fully charged the 18650 and RCR123's before the beam shots.

Not much difference in brightness.

The AW RCR123's fit loose with no problems.


----------



## ukmike (May 4, 2007)

Did you say the 18650s fit, and was that with or without modification?
thanks


----------



## ernsanada (May 4, 2007)

ukmike said:


> Did you say the 18650s fit, and was that with or without modification?
> thanks



I have AW's Protected 18650's and they fit tight. I did not do any modifications to the battery tube.


----------



## Yapo (May 9, 2007)

WOO i finally got my C2 from DX after a month and a half of waiting.
it feels and looks smaller in my hands than i thought it would be but i didnt realise the beam would be hexagonal shaped but it smoothens out further away...
Its tint seems nice and white and it makes my P1D-CE look green and my Golston 7w look yellow...
I was a little disappointed at its throw...its about the same as my Golston 7w but its spill is alot brighter and wider...
but the yellowy tint of my Golston 7w looks better for outdoor use...
the construction looks nice but there was som glue or somthing on the metal ring of the cree emitter but i managed to clean most of it off...
all in all I like the look and feel of it!


----------



## r0b0r (May 9, 2007)

I broke the lens on mine 

With the bezel removed, I gave it a bit of a push to remove the lens. Didn't take too much pressure to crack it around the edge 

Anyone taken the lens out of these things?

Oh well. Still works but the beam is ugly... and I don't want the glass to break in my pocket


----------



## Yapo (May 9, 2007)

lol i thought the tint of my C2 looked really when compared with my other lights but now it looks really purple when its by itself...how can you tell what "real white light" is?


----------



## woodrow (May 17, 2007)

I had put my C2 up for a while...playing with my D-mini and new LP M3. When I put a couple of new batts in it today and fired it up next to the M3, I thought, "Wow this thing is freaking bright" Even though the D-mini has a slightly brighter hot spot, the C2 is easily my brightest light. It's super wide spill beam just can't be matched by anything else that I have. I will buy a couple of 1850 batteries and start really using it more.


----------



## Reid (Jun 5, 2007)

Yapo said:


> lol i thought the tint of my C2 looked really when compared with my other lights but now it looks really purple when its by itself...how can you tell what "real white light" is?


Shine it at some scarlet-red object? The bluer the light, the darker, color-shifted the red appears. I'm red-green color vision deficient; don't know if that factors here.

For instance the Fenix P2D recently arrived, has a warm white color. A red drapery in the house here looks warm red, as like in normal room light. 
The Ultrafire C2's Cree is not nearly so warm as the Fenix P2D Cree. The red takes on a darker, bluer look.

Oh yeah: the C2 arrived only yesterday from DX.
What a good firm. I'm pleased with the throw.

I'd like this great light even better if it had the P2D's warm color.

Say, this light will be the ticket for watching trees twist around during the next nighttime hurricane here in Florida. 
Three to four hours of light from a pair of C123 primary batteries? I like that prospect!

_________________________


PS: that avatar is of a 1907 Osram flashlight bulb: the first tungsten filament;
all were carbon before then, and had the evacuation tip atop the globe. 
That's a side-exhaust--so the bulb would have one less major artifact in its beam.


----------



## Gary123 (Jun 6, 2007)

jsr said:


> My 18650s are tight in my Huntlight FT-01...so tight that I cannot shake them out, I have to push them out from one end. Are your 18650s tight in your Huntlight FT-01?


 
JSR:

I have the Huntlight and AW 18650's. I'll ck tonight and let you know how they fit. I'm currently running one of those blue 18650's in there.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all.

I received my Ultrafire C2 HA-III today, and it feels very nice. I agree the switch isn't the greatest, but hey, it was less than $40...

I have AW 18650 protected cells, and they absolutely will not fit.

I know I have to put a solder blob or washer on the back of the positive contact for it to work, but at the moment, I cannot even install the cells, and that is a bit of a dissapointment. 

Does anyone know any safe, easy ways to slightly widen the diameter of the battery tube so that the AW 18650 will fit? I realize I do this at my own risk, but the light came a long way, and I have no intention of returning it nor of running an unprotected cell in it. Please help.

LEDAdd1ct :mecry:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 2, 2007)

I answered my own question. 

My father, A.K.A., electrical engineer and Mr. Fixit on steroids,
suggested I use sandpaper on a thin cylinder to gently and slowly widen the inner diameter of the tube.

A little bit at a time, I sanded the inside, first one side of the battery tube, then the other. After each pair of sandings, I tried the battery, until it slid out (and now slides out, present tense) like butter. Just enough friction to keep it from plopping on the floor. Now I can use AW protected 18650 no problem. A solder blob on top as noted, and probably my most useful light ever. 

Does it throw like a Tiablo A8? Heck, no.
Can it tailstand like my Fenix L2P? Nope, can't do that, either.

But the sidespill is huge, and actually *useful*. As cool as the A8 is, it just isn't that great for night hiking (my primary use for these LED lights) because it concentrates everything into a tight spot. The C2 lets you see all around. I think this one-two punch, Ultrafire C2 plus Tiablo A8, is a match made in heaven. Now I can see the trail and what's to the left and right [with the C2], and when I want to see far away where a trail turns or when I hear a growling beast, I can switch on the high-beam of the Tiablo.

Ahh, I love LEDs.


LEDAdd1ct


----------



## Jefff (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip one widening out the inner tube so that other 18650's will fit.. I was wondering if a break hone on a drill would fit in it?? that might be another possibility for opening it up a bit.. 

I am really having a hard time trying to decide on replacing my C2 I had lost with another in HA III .. or waiting it out and seeing if there will be something brighter coming out here soon .. or maybe even out already .. With the same type or style design and capable of running on 18650'stoo.... Any Thoughts on this guys?


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I am about to get one myself and was wondering if the emitter is really easy to replace. I saw another thread where he had to rip the black thing off. Is there a way to take it out without ripping the black covering thing and would a regular star work? And with a regular star would I still need to epoxy it in or would it hold it nicely? I am planning on switching the emitter with a Q5 bin or higher when it comes out.

And to Jefff, where did you get a smooth reflector for the C2?

Thanks


----------



## Jefff (Aug 3, 2007)

I used the existing aluminum one and polished it down my self.. I used fine wet sand paper to get it down to smooth removing the orange peel.. then used the small mothers polishing ball on my drill to get it to mirror with mothers billet aluminum polish.. worked like a charm.. Took a while but it gave it huge throw but with the sacrifice of beam artifacts (rings) for up close work.. didn't bother me too much though http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=164184


Is the Q5 a better brighter CREE?


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 3, 2007)

Jefff said:


> I used the existing aluminum one and polished it down my self.. Took a while but it gave it huge throw but with the sacrifice of beam artifacts (rings) for up close work.. didn't bother me too much though
> 
> 
> Is the Q5 a better brighter CREE?



Man that smooth reflector sounds awesome. I was looking for something with a good throw but couldn't afford any of the good options. And regarding the Q5, I believe the Ultrafire C2 has a P4 bin in it which has a min. 80.6 lumens at 350ma whereas the Q5 bin has a min. 107 lumens output at 350ma. They're also coming out with higher bins sometime in the near future?


----------



## Jefff (Aug 3, 2007)

That sounds great.. Man this LED thing is diffcult to keep up with .. I wonder if they will have a C2 on the DX site or other with a brighter emmiter.. maybe I will wait it out lol .. I doubt it though... I have a a rayovac 3 c light that has that CREE XLAMP 7090B in it.. I wonder if that is the same one that is offered on the DX site as a CREE X-RE Q5? Maybe I can throw it in a C2 .. and give it more output . I lost my old C2 but wanted one in HA III anyway
RATOVAC 3C 150 lumen CREE How do I tell what BIN this one is?







Decisions decisions lol


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 3, 2007)

Jefff said:


> That sounds great.. Man this LED thing is diffcult to keep up with .. I wonder if they will have a C2 on the DX site or other with a brighter emmiter.. maybe I will wait it out lol .. I doubt it though... I have a a rayovac 3 c light that has that CREE XLAMP 7090B in it.. I wonder if that is the same one that is offered on the DX site as a CREE X-RE Q5? Maybe I can throw it in a C2 .. and give it more output . I lost my old C2 but wanted one in HA III anyway
> RATOVAC 3C 150 lumen CREE How do I tell what BIN this one is?
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if there really is a way to tell what bin it is, but I really doubt that the one in the RayOVac is a Q5 bin.


----------



## lexina (Aug 7, 2007)

Jefff said:


> That sounds great.. Man this LED thing is diffcult to keep up with .. I wonder if they will have a C2 on the DX site or other with a brighter emmiter.. maybe I will wait it out lol .. I doubt it though... I have a a rayovac 3 c light that has that CREE XLAMP 7090B in it.. I wonder if that is the same one that is offered on the DX site as a CREE X-RE Q5? Maybe I can throw it in a C2 .. and give it more output . I lost my old C2 but wanted one in HA III anyway
> RATOVAC 3C 150 lumen CREE How do I tell what BIN this one is?
> 
> Decisions decisions lol



If you are looking for something similar but brighter, have a look at the WF400 here:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5448

It uses the higher-specced Q2 emitter, has the same turbo-sized head but is a little sleeker (being 0.7" longer) and also has 2 modes. 

It uses the same "WF" prefix of Ultrafires but doesn't claim to be an Ultrafire. I just ordered one and can't wait for it to arrive! Only downer is that it doesn't come in HA. Which is why I am still contemplating ordering the HA C2!


----------



## Jefff (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Thanks a bunch .. this was just the sort of insight I was hoping for.. I agree about the HA3, that should be the only finish any light of even knife has on it IMO, but was wondering about this light also when I saw it on their site the other day.. I think I just might order this one also..

I just placed an order for one of the AA Rebel lights they are selling.. Man I hate waiting for the shipping though from DX...

Thanks a bunch for replying.
Jeff


----------



## techwg (Nov 10, 2007)

UltraFire C2 Cree Q5 LED 1-Mode Flashlight (2xCR123A)

If you see this same light on kaidomain it tells you about the usage, which confuses me. If this is Q5 it should be shockinly bright with ultra throw.

This is what it says on Kai:


> 3.7V @ 560mA
> 4.2V @ 920mA
> 6.0V @ 640mA
> 7.2V @ 580mA


Does that mean that the Q5 if powered by 2 rcr 3.6v batteries going to be half powered and be the same brightness as the normal cree version of the C2 ?? surely if they went to the trouble to make it Q5 it should perform way better in brightness???


----------



## johnny13oi (Nov 11, 2007)

techwg said:


> UltraFire C2 Cree Q5 LED 1-Mode Flashlight (2xCR123A)
> 
> If you see this same light on kaidomain it tells you about the usage, which confuses me. If this is Q5 it should be shockinly bright with ultra throw.
> 
> ...



Umm ... I think you're only looking at the current draws and not taking into account the voltages. The way you compare is compare the power being drawn which is the voltage times the current. That would give you a much more accurate comparison than just looking at current alone. A voltage of 3.6V and current draw of 1A will be equal power draw of 7.2V and 500ma draw.


----------



## techwg (Nov 11, 2007)

johnny13oi said:


> Umm ... I think you're only looking at the current draws and not taking into account the voltages. The way you compare is compare the power being drawn which is the voltage times the current. That would give you a much more accurate comparison than just looking at current alone. A voltage of 3.6V and current draw of 1A will be equal power draw of 7.2V and 500ma draw.



DAMN.. Thanks i had not known that kind of info. I may even order one of these C2 Q5 versions just to have it, then give my original away or something. Its just agressive, its not something i can walk around with.


----------



## sims2k (Nov 14, 2007)

I wonder if the reflector can be replaced with a smooth one for better throw ?


----------



## Dalis (Nov 16, 2007)

sims2k said:


> I wonder if the reflector can be replaced with a smooth one for better throw ?


 
It is great idea!
I will be glad to order one more reflector for my C2. Even OP is suitable. I am ready for big polishing work!


----------



## sims2k (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone knows if any other smooth reflector can be used in the C2 ?


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 10, 2008)

I just received an UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 from Deal Extreme.

I purchased the light for a friend at my work.

The difference from my UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 is now the battery tube will accept a wider 18650. 

There is also what looks like a solder blob behind the Cree Q5 Module to make contact with the +ve anode of the battery. My UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 did not have any kind of raised contact on the back of the Cree Module. I had to put a solder blob to make the contact.

The UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 is more than twice the brightness of the UltraFire Cree C2 Q2.

The only exterior visual difference is the printing on the flats of the battery tube.


Left, UltraFire Cree C2 Q5. Right, UltraFire Cree C2 Q2







Left, UltraFire Cree C2 Q5. Right, UltraFire Cree C2 Q2






Left, UltraFire Cree C2 Q5. Right, UltraFire Cree C2 Q2






UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 (I put a small solder blob on the back of the Cree Q2 a day after this picture was taken).






UltraFire Cree C2 Q5. The new version has a solder blob on the module.







---------------------------------------------------------------------

These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using AW's Protected 18650 and AW's Protected RCR123's which were fully charged.






UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 18650 - 3080 lux @ 1 meter

UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 - 7480 lux @ 1 meter

UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 2 RCR123's - 8030 lux @ 1 meter


---------------------------------------------------------------------

UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 @ 88"






UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 18650 @ 88"






UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 @ 88" Stepped down exposure






UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 18650 @ 88" Stepped down exposure






Left, UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650. Right, UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 18650 @ 88"






Left, UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650. Right, UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 18650 @ 88" Stepped down exposure






UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 @ 32'






UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 18650 @ 32'


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi erns,
The switch on the new C2 Q5 is forward or reverse?
Thanks.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 10, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> Hi erns,
> The switch on the new C2 Q5 is forward or reverse?
> Thanks.



It's the reverse clickie. The switch feel easier to push than the 1st generation.


----------



## Gio (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice review and beam shot, ernsanada!

I got this light a few week back and it surprisingly was extremely bright.
That Q5 sure does put out alot of usable lumens.

A great deal from DX for $26.
I think I'll get another one to play with.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 18, 2008)

I just received an UltraFire Cree C2 from Kaidomain.

This C2 Q5 does not have a solder blob on the back of the Q5 module.

The lux reading is very poor compared to other C2 Q5 I picked up for my friend. 4200 lux @ 1 meter

UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 18650 - 3080 lux @ 1 meter

UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 - 7480 lux @ 1 meter (DX)

UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 - 4200 lux @ 1 meter :thumbsdow (Kaidomain)

UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 2 RCR123's - 8030 lux @ 1 meter (DX)

UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 2RCR123's - 6650 @ 1 meter (Kaidomain)


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 18, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> I just received an UltraFire Cree C2 from Kaidomain.
> 
> This C2 Q5 does not have a solder blob on the back of the Q5 module.
> 
> ...



I found anodizing on the back of the battery tube. I sanded it off.

Added Dielectric Grease to the threads.

Revised readings.

UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 - 4520 lux @ 1 meter :thumbsdow (Kaidomain)


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 18, 2008)

UltraFire Cree C2 Q2 18650 @ 32'






UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 @ 32' (Kaidomain)






UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 @ 32' (DX)


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 18, 2008)

Does this light come in a tan finished HAIII?


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 18, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> Does this light come in a tan finished HAIII?



Not the Q5. There is a Q2 that comes Type III Hard Anodize. 

I read that there are some that buy both lights and swap out the Cree Emitters.

Ultrafire C2 HA-III


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 18, 2008)

What about this one?


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 19, 2008)

UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 @ 32' (Kaidomain)






UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 2 RCR123's @ 32' (Kaidomain)


----------



## Probedude (Jan 22, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 @ 32' (Kaidomain)
> 
> UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 2 RCR123's @ 32' (Kaidomain)




Have you figured out why the brightness differences between your lights? (DX vs Kaidomain)

Also, I see this version today. C2 Q5 for $17.61

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10853


----------



## konfusius (Jan 22, 2008)

Probedude said:


> Have you figured out why the brightness differences between your lights? (DX vs Kaidomain)


It's the same light, once with 18650 batteries, the other time with RCR123!


----------



## Probedude (Jan 22, 2008)

konfusius said:


> It's the same light, once with 18650 batteries, the other time with RCR123!



According to this there's still a difference even with the same battery.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2319840&postcount=88

3000 less lux from the Kaidomain obtained one.


----------



## konfusius (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry!
Since you quoted post #93, I thought you were referring to the pictures above.


----------



## PeterC (Jan 23, 2008)

DX have now spotted their loss leader price on the new C2 Q5 5-mode and put the price up to $26.90. Those lucky people who got their orders in quickly should receive the light at the originally posted price.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10853


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 25, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> I just received an UltraFire Cree C2 from Kaidomain.
> 
> This C2 Q5 does not have a solder blob on the back of the Q5 module.
> 
> ...



I received a couple more C2 Q5's from DX for my firends at work.

UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 - 5500 lux @ 1 meter (DX)

UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 - 5900 lux @ 1 meter (DX)


----------



## Probedude (Jan 25, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> I received a couple more C2 Q5's from DX for my firends at work.
> 
> UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 - 5500 lux @ 1 meter (DX)
> 
> UltraFire Cree C2 Q5 18650 - 5900 lux @ 1 meter (DX)



Looks like your first DX was an anomaly as far as having a really high output of 7480 lux!

Dave


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 25, 2008)

Probedude said:


> Looks like your first DX was an anomaly as far as having a really high output of 7480 lux!
> 
> Dave



It was the first C2 Q5 I received but it wasn't mine. I was hoping mine would be as bright but it turned out to be the lowest output out of the 4 lights I received.


----------



## Probedude (Jan 27, 2008)

I just got an email saying my UF C2 Q5 order is delayed. This is the first time I've gotten one of these emails from DX though I've had stuff sit for over 3 days before being shipped in the past.

I guess they weren't in stock yet.
Dave


----------



## konfusius (Jan 28, 2008)

I've received the same email yesterday, but the order status has just changed to "Order Received - in stock", so it will hopefully be shipped soon :thumbsup:


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 28, 2008)

There are two different *Ultrafire C2 Q5* versions at Dealextreme -->

- 5-Mode 3.6V~9V Input (1 x 18650 recommended) and
- 1-Mode for 2xCR123A (seems to take 18650s too)

Have anyone an idea, which would be brighter (on 18650s)?


----------



## Probedude (Jan 31, 2008)

I got an email that it shipped, along with a tracking number.
It's the only item on that order so I'm REALLY hoping it did ship - hope it gets out of China before the New Year too.

And then I hope it works vs the UF 602C Q5 dud I just got yesterday. . ...

hope hope hope. If it doesn't I think this will be my last DX purchase.

Dave


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 6, 2008)

I just can't bring myself to like Kaidomain.

Not enough or good enough pics, maybe a bit more info.

DX is easier for me to use.

That said, one of these in HAIII would be a killer thing to play around with!


----------



## 7ender (Nov 7, 2008)

I just lost my last light and need something new.

Being as broke as I am, this looks like a good choice for a new light! Need a nice thrower for outdoors.


----------



## owner (Nov 7, 2008)

7ender said:


> I just lost my last light and need something new.
> 
> Being as broke as I am, this looks like a good choice for a new light! Need a nice thrower for outdoors.


How about an Ultrafire C8? It has a bigger head and should be an improved Ultrafire C2.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 7, 2008)

It is not. It's high quality but bigger reflector doesn't mean better throw. Circuit looks the same, beam is soft - C8 is not a thrower!
C8 - VB-16






C8 - Tiablo A9


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 7, 2008)

I kind of dig soft fluffy edged spots myself...

I have a C2 do it yourself in dx wish list!


----------



## bigslick (Nov 9, 2008)

This looks like a very nice light. I'm looking for a good first light...this may be it


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, not C2 DIY...

A C2 ha3 look-a-like! Also a few other lights that I'll report on eventually.


----------

